# Best helmet color?



## the.vault (Oct 11, 2006)

It's about time I get a new helmet. 

What's the best helmet color for 2015, or even better 2016?


----------



## sjhiker (Apr 25, 2008)

White. Keeps my dome cool.


----------



## Buzzaro (Jan 27, 2008)

Is enduro blue already out?


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Matte grey.


----------



## the.vault (Oct 11, 2006)

A fashion foward guy I know said that blue is hot with Japanese skateboarders and they are two years ahead. It's kind of close to matte grey. If matte pastel blue was a little more grey.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

pink camo


----------



## EndurBro (Apr 17, 2014)

Well, some like pink, but rumor has it, once you go black...


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Garnet. Like a fine merlot. Very classy. Says "I ride bicycles."


----------



## the.vault (Oct 11, 2006)

EndurBro said:


> Well, some like pink, but rumor has it, once you go black...


My last year 10 years of helmets have been matte black. Not sure if I should try something new.


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

My current Scott helmet is matte black. Probably not a good idea living in Utah. White is the way to go in the desert.


----------



## O5-KR (May 15, 2012)

I buy mostly in outlet websites so the color is quite random here...


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Orange is my favorite color. So i get my helmets orange 😊


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

Fleshtone.


----------



## Jasone510 (Oct 28, 2008)

Red. Red will make you faster.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Blue. No, yellow! Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Buzzaro (Jan 27, 2008)

squareback said:


> Fleshtone.


A fleshtone helmet? It's that or purple for the look you're implying right?


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

Go neon with the helmet. It increases your visibility on the trail a lot. Several times I missed running into someone because of their bright helmet; that's when I switched to neon. Its better than a neon jersey because you can wear it every ride and you get to take it off before you go into Safeway.


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

I've been using bubble wrap and duct tape...cheaper but fun popping sounds when you crash.


----------



## jms (Feb 4, 2006)

squashyo said:


> I've been using bubble wrap and duct tape...cheaper but fun popping sounds when you crash.


And it explains the mysteries of your thought process too : )

From a purely functional standpoint, a white helmet is the coolest temperature wise and is quite visible in traffic.


----------



## CHROMAG19 (Mar 12, 2014)

whatever color you like best.


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

Last years color, I think but it gets my vote. I have the blue one and it's been the best fitting lid for my dome.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

squashyo said:


> I've been using bubble wrap and duct tape...cheaper but fun popping sounds when you crash.


Yup. Works for knee pads too. And full face helmets.


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Shamis said:


> Last years color, I think but it gets my vote. I have the blue one and it's been the best fitting lid for my dome.
> 
> View attachment 980926


Thats the one i have. Very Comfortable also.


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

Finch Platte said:


> Blue. No, yellow! Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!


LOL,,I get it 

I have a Red super,,red is defiantly faster than blue or white


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

White with a big red dot on your forehead. Helps the rest of us to know you are coming. Ya know, share the trail.


----------



## mtbne1 (Apr 7, 2008)

White or silver for me......anything to reflect the sun........


----------



## SierraOutsider (Apr 1, 2015)

Foam being an excellent insulator, color doesn't actually matter for temperature, it's been covered before. Get the color you like, plain and simple.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Does this helmet color make me look fat???

the best color is the one you have on your head from the helmet that fits right. Most of the colors avail are just fine. Helmets are for crashes, not a fashion statement. If you want the fashion statement, go roadie. If you are looking at yourself in the mirror, you are not riding. Put the mirror down and ride


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Purple… hatted warrior. :lol:


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2006)

Metamorphic said:


> Go neon with the helmet. It increases your visibility on the trail a lot. Several times I missed running into someone because of their bright helmet; that's when I switched to neon. Its better than a neon jersey because you can wear it every ride and you get to take it off before you go into Safeway.


X2 agree!


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

I like a color that is easily spotted on the trails. I ride a Fly Racing Freestone in Hi-Viz Blue.


----------



## Grimgrin (Sep 15, 2014)

I prefer hi viz colors: Green, Orange, Yellow.

My newest helmet I got in white because It was on sale for really cheap and the only color left. I do like it though.

As for white being cooler, my motorcycle helmet is matte black and I don't notice it being any hotter than white or red ones I have had in the past. Ventilation is the key to a cool head!

If I could pick a new color it would be this one:

Giro Feature MIPS Helmet - Helmets | Backcountry.com

I like the tequila sunrise colors.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

I like my "construction cone orange" Stoker. I'd like to believe it helps oncoming trail users see me.


----------



## Grimgrin (Sep 15, 2014)

I actually wanted a bell stoker but they ran out of my size during the sale, so I got a giro feature instead.


----------



## Qwerta (Jun 26, 2014)

White. Looks good + it is not hot!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

SierraOutsider said:


> Foam being an excellent insulator, color doesn't actually matter for temperature, it's been covered before. Get the color you like, plain and simple.


From my experience, this is true. Red/black is my favorite color combo.


----------



## movingmountain (Jun 6, 2004)

White. Don't care what's said seems a little cooler


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

movingmountain said:


> White. Don't care what's said seems a little cooler


It's not.


----------



## Ta87 (Sep 16, 2014)

hahaha Thought this thread was a joke. 

I wear white.


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I like red. I figure it will help them locate the body.


----------

